
Natural Light Cloaking - sethbannon
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1306.1780v1.pdf
======
sethbannon
Here's a video of a fish being cloaked:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6kslerc5rpyek38/ChenS1.mov](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6kslerc5rpyek38/ChenS1.mov)

